# The A1 Modifier



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Sep 20, 2011)

We are a Cardiology office. But many times when my Doc admits a patient after a procedure (stent usually I put modifier 25 should I be using A1?) Thanks Nancy


----------



## surgonc87 (Sep 21, 2011)

AI not like A1 steak sauce. This only pertains to Medicare's admissions....also senario needs a little more evaluating for billing E&Ms

MS


----------

